# Pompano jigs



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Pomapno Jigs: All colors, all sizes. $2.00 each. 7 am till 1 pm. Sat, 10/1/11. Timberlake Mobile Home Park, 479 C. Take left at 1st stop sign, then 2nd left, then left again at stop sign. Hundreds to choose from. [email protected]


----------

